# RB25DET into a RB25DETT?



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Has anybody ever tried making the RB25DET into a twin turbo?
or does any body know if the exhaust manifolds from the RB26 will work on the RB25. just wondering. or giving an idea to people with the money.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

speedy_240sx said:


> Has anybody ever tried making the RB25DET into a twin turbo?
> or does any body know if the exhaust manifolds from the RB26 will work on the RB25. just wondering. or giving an idea to people with the money.


no the mani will not bolt up to the RB25DET, if you do it then you have to make a custom downpipe, then you would proably have to buy a power fc to run everything, also you will get a more lag then a GTR .1 liter less displacment.... GTR tuners want twhen they o make power get rid of the twin-turbo and just go with a single


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93RPS13 said:


> no the mani will not bolt up to the RB25DET, if you do it then you have to make a custom downpipe, then you would proably have to buy a power fc to run everything, also you will get a more lag then a GTR .1 liter less displacment.... GTR tuners want twhen they o make power get rid of the twin-turbo and just go with a single


 huh?

that last sentence isn't even convertable into english...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

93RPS13 said:


> no the mani will not bolt up to the RB25DET, if you do it then you have to make a custom downpipe, then you would proably have to buy a power fc to run everything, also you will get a more lag then a GTR .1 liter less displacment.... GTR tuners want twhen they o make power get rid of the twin-turbo and just go with a single


i suggest you stop posting :loser:


----------

